# Radar Class @ Dalton PD, Respond ASAP



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Radar Class taught by Sgt. Steve Pyskati, Cummington PD. Exact date to be determined, looking at late March/early April . Location will be at Dalton PD.

If interested please email the following information to Sgt. Pyskati at [email protected].

1.) Full Name 
2.) Department
3.) Contact info to include phone number

Respond no later than 3/17/2006.


----------

